# Ciao al Forum



## Platini65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Ciao, tifoso Juventino stagionato d'età.
Amo discutere di calcio da sempre e visto che il "Bar Sport" si è trasferito in internet, mi farebbe piacere poterlo fare qui con civiltà ed equilibrio pur mantenedo un sano spirito di sfottò e di competizione tra le due squadre più blasonate d' Italia.
Grazie per l' ospitalità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2018)

Ciao e benvenuto.


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Novembre 2018)

Platini65 ha scritto:


> Ciao, tifoso Juventino stagionato d'età.
> Amo discutere di calcio da sempre e visto che il "Bar Sport" si è trasferito in internet, mi farebbe piacere poterlo fare qui con civiltà ed equilibrio pur mantenedo un sano spirito di sfottò e di competizione tra le due squadre più blasonate d' Italia.
> Grazie per l' ospitalità.



Ciao e benvenuto!!


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2018)

Platini65 ha scritto:


> Ciao, tifoso Juventino stagionato d'età.
> Amo discutere di calcio da sempre e visto che il "Bar Sport" si è trasferito in internet, mi farebbe piacere poterlo fare qui con civiltà ed equilibrio pur mantenedo un sano spirito di sfottò e di competizione tra le due squadre più blasonate d' Italia.
> Grazie per l' ospitalità.



Benvenuto e Forza Milan!


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2018)

Platini65 ha scritto:


> Ciao, tifoso Juventino stagionato d'età.
> Amo discutere di calcio da sempre e visto che il "Bar Sport" si è trasferito in internet, mi farebbe piacere poterlo fare qui con civiltà ed equilibrio pur mantenedo un sano spirito di sfottò e di competizione tra le due squadre più blasonate d' Italia.
> Grazie per l' ospitalità.



Benvenuto! Ti convertiremo!


----------



## Sotiris (7 Novembre 2018)

Platini65 ha scritto:


> Ciao, tifoso Juventino stagionato d'età.
> Amo discutere di calcio da sempre e visto che il "Bar Sport" si è trasferito in internet, mi farebbe piacere poterlo fare qui con civiltà ed equilibrio pur mantenedo un sano spirito di sfottò e di competizione tra le due squadre più blasonate d' Italia.
> Grazie per l' ospitalità.



Come gli altri gobbi in automatico negli "ignorati".


----------



## 7vinte (7 Novembre 2018)

Benvenuto!


----------



## sunburn (7 Novembre 2018)

Platini65 ha scritto:


> Ciao,* tifoso Juventino stagionato d'età.*
> Amo discutere di calcio da sempre e visto che il "Bar Sport" si è trasferito in internet, mi farebbe piacere poterlo fare qui con civiltà ed equilibrio pur mantenedo un sano spirito di sfottò e di competizione tra le due squadre più blasonate d' Italia.
> Grazie per l' ospitalità.


Uno dei pochi juventini ad aver visto la propria squadra vincere in Europa. Sei una specie in via di estinzione... 

Benvenuto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Novembre 2018)

benvenuto!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Novembre 2018)

Hellcome!!


----------



## Black (8 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochi juventini ad aver visto la propria squadra vincere in Europa. Sei una specie in via di estinzione...
> 
> Benvenuto.


----------

